# First Photoshopped Image of the DAY



## USMCwifey2007 (Jan 16, 2013)

https://picasaweb.google.com/103046...hkey=Gv1sRgCNmW64LX8qnLWA#5834278463096386274


Don't be too HARSH


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2013)

No offense... but: ICK!


----------



## KmH (Jan 17, 2013)

If you want C&C, please upload photos here so people can look at the photo as they type their comments, instead of making them click on a link and open another browser window.

Also, if you want C&C on edits you have done, please also post the un-edited photo.


----------



## USMCwifey2007 (Jan 17, 2013)

can you give me some more info on how I can improve


----------



## SCraig (Jan 17, 2013)

It appears that the image is so small (as in about avatar size) that it is being enlarged and horribly pixelated.







Hence the "Ick" comment, and I tend to agree with it.


----------



## USMCwifey2007 (Jan 17, 2013)

SCraig said:


> It appears that the image is so small (as in about avatar size) that it is being enlarged and horribly pixelated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I purposely made it look like that though it was part of my photoshop editing, is that a horrible look


----------



## runnah (Jan 17, 2013)

What were you trying to accomplish?


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jan 17, 2013)

USMCwifey2007 said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > It appears that the image is so small (as in about avatar size) that it is being enlarged and horribly pixelated.
> ...




Looks like what scraig said, looks like a pixelated picture, like you took the photo with a low quality camera. I'd personally skip trying to make photos look this way myself.


----------



## SCraig (Jan 17, 2013)

USMCwifey2007 said:


> I purposely made it look like that though it was part of my photoshop editing, is that a horrible look


Well, it is to me.  Very grainy and pixelated.  I spend a lot of time making sure photographs are sharp and in focus, and would never waste that effort with a bunch of Photoshop effect filters.  But if it's what you like then go with it.

Good exposure, good skin tones, and an interesting subject.  Wish you hadn't cut the top of her head off though.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2013)

USMCwifey2007 said:


> I purposely made it look like that though it was part of my photoshop editing, is that a horrible look



It's not a 'horrible look'.  It's an 'I took a reasonably good image, found a random filter in Photoshop, and applied it' look.

I seriously doubt this was the end result that you intended to have when you started. Filters are fun and can be used to create all sorts of interesting effects. But this is simply the wrong image for this filter.

 Use the right tools for the job. When I go to clean my windows, I use a rag and glass cleaner. I don't pick up a hammer, bust all the glass and say, "Hey everybody.... look what I did!"


----------



## amolitor (Jan 17, 2013)

I think you applied a "painting" effect, and those things never look that good. They look *cool* and catchy, but not good.

Also, the kid's lips are.. interetingly colored. Was she playing with makeup? That's a very cute thing to do, but if it's not clear that she's Playing With Makeup that kind of color just looks disturbing, and it's not clear to me that she's playing.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2013)

USMCwifey2007 said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> > It appears that the image is so small (as in about avatar size) that it is being enlarged and horribly pixelated.
> ...



The little girl might like that processing, but most of us here would probably not do that. If you want C&C, I would recommend that you start with normal photos, with just light editing to enhance them... that way we can make suggestions on how you can improve. Posting them here would be preferred to a Link also... as many of us will not click links.


----------



## Designer (Jan 17, 2013)

USMCwifey2007 said:


> I purposely made it look like that though it was part of my photoshop editing, is that a horrible look (?)



Yes.  

It seems newbies feel the need to establish a "style" that will set their work apart from the unwashed masses.  Whether you choose to pursue that path or not, I suggest that you first learn the rules that you intend to break.  Then break them with style, sensitivity, and panache.  Hopefully you can break them in a way that will draw applause rather than scorn.

Please post something else.


----------



## KmH (Jan 17, 2013)

USMCwifey2007 said:


> can you give me some more info on how I can improve


Not without being able to see the original.

Have you seen these?
Edit your digital photos with Picasa
How to use Picasa for image editing - Bing


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 17, 2013)

What is the reasoning for making it look like you took the picture through a shower door?


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 17, 2013)

My advice to anyone starting out is to strive to work to produce a "straight shot" -- meaning no special effects.  Work on getting all the fundamentals right.  While you can digitally edit images and it becomes a necessary part of the workflow, try to get as much right as possible without relying on editing and  effects.  That means you're trying to get good exposure, good lighting, good color, good composition.  

On this point, I will say that I've seen portfolios of people who have all special effects to the point that I have to wonder if they even know how to shoot a straight shot or if they're using heavy editing to cover up flaws in the image.

Once you can do that with excellent repeatability, then you can work on adjustments and then finally enhancements.  Just keep in mind that you can "enhance" food by seasoning it... and while a little seasoning improves the food, a lot of seasoning will completely ruin it.  The same is true of images... if a "little" of some adjustment helps (suppose we're talking about color saturation), then a "lot" of that same adjustment is not necessarily better.  

I say work on "adjustments" before "enhancements" because adjustments leave a photo looking mostly natural, but "enhancements" may be leaving the realm of what's natural and moving into changes that aren't documentary (the scene didn't _really_ look like that when you took the shot.)  But these are like extra notes in musical chords or extra instruments in a musical composition... you can't just start throwing in more notes and expect that the music will sound better.  Only the "right" notes make it sound better so you should always have a REASON why you added those particular notes -- and the same goes for your photos.

I like to tie effects to emotions.  We can use a "low key" shot (a scene which is mostly black) to create a feeling of abandonment, loneliness, despair (and depending on the scene we can evoke other emotions as well.)  Conversely we can use "high key" shots (a scene which is mostly white) to create a feeling of purity, hope, happiness, joy.   We can apply a misty effect to a high key shot to create a dream-like scene.  We can add motion blur to suggest action and thrill.  BUT... notice that it's tying effects to emotions.  What we really want is to suggest suggest possible meanings or emotions to the person viewing the shot and we're using the effects to pull that off.  

An effect doesn't necessarily need an emotional motivation -- but they are great motivators.  The real point in this is that you should have a reason for applying a special effect and be able to defend to yourself why you did it.

If we're just throwing in an effect because, like a cooking spice -- it just happened to be in our spice cabinet (even though it clashes with the food -- like adding garlic to birthday cake because, hey... we saw some garlic powder in the spice cabinet) then we ruin the shot.


----------



## USMCwifey2007 (Jan 17, 2013)

runnah said:


> What were you trying to accomplish?



I was just 'playin' with photoshop because I just started using it


----------



## USMCwifey2007 (Jan 17, 2013)

MOST of you are right I didn't really have a purpose for this picture... I just happen to take a picture of my daughter and photoshopped it

Im sorry If I offended any of you and your art... I am simply trying to improve my technique

I am a beginner and need guidance and advice


The Original Image with NO modificaitons 

My daughter tends to overdo her 'play' make-up and I just took this picture with my Nikon


----------



## ratssass (Jan 17, 2013)

...i'm sure noone is offended,and are just offering their thoughts.Brutal as they might be ...lol.Personally, I think Sparky said it best,in his first post.The original is so much more pleasing.As you said,you were experimenting with a new toy.


....btw,a pretty young girl


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2013)

No offense.... we are just trying to help. If you hide the photo behind a lot of heavy processing, we can't see what to suggest... except NOT to heavy process, lol!  She is a gorgeous little girl, and the unprocessed shot shows that... where at the original did not.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2013)

USMCwifey2007 said:


> MOST of you are right I didn't really have a  purpose for this picture... I just happen to take a picture of my  daughter and photoshopped it
> 
> Im sorry If I offended any of you and your art... I am simply trying to improve my technique
> 
> ...



We're not offended at all.  We're just left scratching our heads.  Personally, here's what I would do with this shot:

Apply  a Gassian blur to the background to make it less noticable.  Clone out  the green on her arm.  I would also try to darken her right eye so it  doesn't appear lighter than her left (caused by a reflection in the  glass, no doubt).

Unfortunately, the 'ideal' focus was missed and her eyes are OOF.  Focus seems to be more on the hair.

Personally, I think the image, despite it's technical and composition issues, is still a keeper!  It will show it's true value when she gets older and brings home her first boyfriend.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 17, 2013)

It wasn't offensive.

Just trying to help you see that you should think about the reasons for using filters/effects. There is a time and place for all of them. But they should add something to the image. They should help convey your message. They should help improve what you already have. Sometimes effects are effective for only small portions of an image. Even sharpening...when you apply global sharpening, you effect the background blur of the image. Think globally, act locally.


By all means, play with all the filters and figure out what they do. They are just more tools for you to use. But keep in mind, if you are doing it "just for fun", ask yourself if C&C is needed. It's hard to help someone improve something that was "just for fun" because there is little basis to respond to effectiveness of your intent.


----------



## Designer (Jan 17, 2013)

USMCwifey2007 said:


> MOST of you are right I didn't really have a purpose for this picture... I just happen to take a picture of my daughter and photoshopped it
> 
> Im sorry If I offended any of you and your art... I am simply trying to improve my technique
> 
> ...



No offense taken.


----------



## AmberLynneParker (Jan 17, 2013)

Try just applying it to the background of your photo


----------



## USMCwifey2007 (Jan 17, 2013)

View attachment 32835


----------



## Designer (Jan 17, 2013)

"wifey", I've said it before; you have a cute child there, and the photo tells us much about her personality, so it is very good just as it is.  I am wanting to see more of your photographic endeavors.  I realize you are just learning photoshop, and experimenting is fine, as long as you keep everything in perspective.  Experiment all you want, post anything you want feedback on, and tell us what kind of critique you are looking for.

Tell us what you attempted.
Tell us what you did to accomplish the goal.
Tell us what camera settings were used.
Tell us what, if any, edits were done.

Now for this photo:

I'm sure you have already noticed the glare on the glasses.  Perhaps this type of glare is not immediately noticed, so learn to take several shots, varying some things between shots.

The second thing is the child's left hand.  It looks disproportionally large in the shot.  Go ahead and take the shot that is there, and then ask the child to move her hand to her lap the for second shot.

Meanwhile, for subsequent shots, ask her to change her expression a little, move your camera a little, re-zoom the lens a little, and check the results on the screen.

Make sure you have framed the shot to include all of your model's head, and after about a dozen shots, pat her on the head, and go have a look on the computer.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2013)

Designer said:


> .........
> Tell us what camera settings were used.
> ........



Camera Maker: NIKON CORPORATION
Camera Model: NIKON D3100
Image Date: 2012-12-31 02:36:11 (no TZ)
Focal Length: 24mm (35mm equivalent: 36mm)
Aperture: f/4.0
Exposure Time: 0.067 s (1/15)
ISO equiv: 2000
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No (enforced)
Orientation: Normal
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined
Software: ViewNX 2.0 M


----------



## Designer (Jan 17, 2013)

480sparky, I have noticed that you have a remarkable EXIF reader.  Where did you get it, and how much is it?


----------



## USMCwifey2007 (Jan 17, 2013)

I concur with what you just said  point taken and will do it next time


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 17, 2013)

Designer said:


> 480sparky, I have noticed that you have a remarkable EXIF reader.  Where did you get it, and how much is it?



XfIF, if you use Firefox.  I also use Exif Viewer for more details. Both have a nice price.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Lots of good Exif viewers out there.. like PhotoME (also free.. and very configurable... and will  export to several different formats)

[ PhotoME ]
PhotoME version: 0.79R17 (Build 856)

[ Overview ]
URL: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...336-first-photoshopped-image-day-dsc_0011.jpg
File type: JPEG
File size: 1,204.9 KB
Creation date: 12/31/2012 02:36
Last modification: 1/17/2013 21:17
Make: NIKON CORPORATION
Camera: NIKON D3100
Lens: AF-S DX VR Zoom-Nikkor 18-55mm F3.5-5.6G
Software: ViewNX 2.0 M
Dimension: 3072 x 4608 px (14.2 MP, 2:3)
Focal length: 24 mm (equiv. 36 mm)
Aperture: F4
Exposure time: 1/15"
ISO speed rating: 2000/34°
Program: Not defined
Metering Mode: Pattern
White Balance: Auto
Focus Mode: AF-S
Image Stabilizer: On
Noise Reduction: Off
Flash: Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode


----------



## Tee (Jan 18, 2013)

FWIW, I like that you shot at f/4 (although given your lens, you wouldn't have been able to go f/1.8) and the one positive thing about using kit lenses is the ability to force the photographer to use their f/ stop wisely.  Further, and I might be in the minority, I prefer the original much much better.  Perhaps and little dodge and burn in some areas would help but it's much more better.  I think what many new photographers do is go through their "discovery period" in which they mimic catchy actions and presets.  In the end what we all figure out is a well exposed picture that captures a moment creates a better image than one loaded with processing.  Yes, effects created by PS can enhance an image.  We see it here all the time.  But little tweaks seem to come out better.  Just my $.02.


----------

